# White R35 VS white NSX photo shoot!



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmm. Chris, I'm liking the NSX more and more... aren't sports cars supposed to be low and light?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

akasakaR33 said:


> Hmm. Chris, I'm liking the NSX more and more... aren't sports cars supposed to be low and light?


Once you have driven an Nsx, you realise that not many cars feel so brut, connecting the driver so perfectly with the road through fantastic engineered mechanic!

One day with an NSX is a real refreshing experience, if old standard NSXs wouldn't be still so damn expensive, I would allready own two of them:smokin:

If you look for an NSX, I have a partner who has some cracking stuff down here in Aichiken.
ƒKƒŒ�[ƒWƒJƒCƒg�@’†ŒÃnsx ‚m‚r‚w’†ŒÃŽÔ

check out this one:
nsx-democar :smokin:


----------



## M3Ni (Sep 2, 2006)

Great pictures, shows how big cars are getting though. The GTR looks huge in that first pic!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I know which one i'd choose, but I best not say :banned:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

I love NSXs how they look, and that white one stands very nicely beside the R35, nice pictures.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Almost bought an NSX 3 weeks ago, someone beat me to it....:chairshot

They are awsome car and so nice to drive and that engine noise coming from the back:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice!

i saw afew nsxs the other week in tokyo, to be honest never driven one or ever will

they seem very expensive to tune and i was bit like "oooo" theres one, but then though dont really do anything for me

respect it for what it is though


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

NSXs also command exorbitant prices used in Korea - doesn't matter if it's a '91 or an '01. They're quick and can keep pace with tuned Skylines on the road, but man, what's with the weaksauce powerplant?????

Also not having power steering - you should see the poor saps with fat tires struggle and sweat during three point turns :chuckle:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

and jesus, the R35 is a huge, fat pig. How on God's green earth does that thing run the 'Ring in 7'29"??? No wonder so many reviews cite the phrase "defying the laws of physics"!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Looks like Papa-san brought his little boy 
But nevertheless NSX's are sexy, there's currently one standing around at my Honda dealer in orange with black 18" BBS mesh rims and Carbon wing and mirrors.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

nice pics.
always had a soft spot for the nsx


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow, it makes the NSX look TINY! Awesome cars though.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

The difference owning a GTR to an NSX, is that the GTR drivers have to pay loads of cash to sponsor some chicks to pose in front of their cars on some carshow . . .NSX drivers have this for free 24/24 +more:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

NSX is an icon in my eyes, I love em.
And getting those girls in them pics with the car, that's even better :chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

I think chicks on cars is over rated. My friend asked me if she could shoot a model on my car and I let her. It was awkward the whole time and I was worried she was going to dent my hood :lol: She kept on saying things like "dont worry, im not a big girl" and "the hand prints will come off...I think."


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> The difference owning a GTR to an NSX, is that the GTR drivers have to pay loads of cash to sponsor some chicks to pose in front of their cars on some carshow . . .NSX drivers have this for free 24/24 +more:chuckle::chuckle:


:chuckle: love that one mate

IMHO, I find the NSX sexier as well, it really "looks" like a proper sports car compared to the GTR






gtrlux said:


> GTR drivers have to pay loads of cash to sponsor some chicks to pose in front of their cars


I may have something good for you in a couple of weeks mate :nervous:


----------

